# برنامج كومبيوتر لتحليل الأحمال على المقاطع المتصلة



## أبو الجووج (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،
هل تذكرون مادة الميكانيكا الساكنة Statics ؟ حيث يقوم المدرس بشرح كيفية تحليل القوى و الأحمال على مقاطع يطبق عليها قوة مفردة أو عزم دوران أو حتى قوة متدرجة؟
هذا برنامج كومبيوتر يمكنك من وضع مقطع (مستمر، غير منقطع) على ركائز (ثابتة و بسيطة و دوارة) و من ثم تطبيق القوة المطلوبة حسب الموقع المرغوب وااااا هوبباااااا الرسمة الآن جاهزة.







مفيد جدا لطلبة الهندسة بشكل عام للمساعدة على فهم هذه المادة.

ملاحظة:
هناك ملفين مرفقين، الاول هو ملف تثبيت البرنامج، و لكنه عبارة عن Demo حيث لا يسمح لك بالكثير من الوظائف.
الملف الثاني و هو الملف الرئيسي و لكن بعد أن كسرته 77: ) Crack، كل ما عليك هو وضع الملف الثاني في نفس المجلد الذي تم في تثبيت البرنامج، سيطلب منك الموافقة على الكتابة على ملف آخر بنفس الاسم (اختر: Over-write) و عندها أصبح عندك البرنامج الكامل.

أرجو لكم الفائدة.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووور جدا


----------



## egy_inspector (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا .ولكن لوتستطيع كسر برنامج للpadeye من نفس الشركة أكون ممنون كثيرا فأنا احتاج هذا البرنامج بشدة .البرنامج موجود علي هذا الرابط
http://www.lanxun.com/pce/zip/padeye.zip


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
عاجزين عن الشكر ولا نملك الا الدعاء


----------



## m1a1 (13 مايو 2007)

متشكر جداااااااااا


----------



## mhhalim_eng (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بجد مشاركتكم مفيده و رائعه و الموضوع يهمنى جداً يا ريت لو فى برامج أخرى نتواصل


----------



## سدير عدنان (8 فبراير 2008)

thanks for all information mr. aliyan


----------



## المهندس جلال (9 فبراير 2008)

يا عيني عليك
برنامج بسيط و مفيد و حلو كتير 
مشكور جداً


----------



## moh_farouq (12 فبراير 2008)

تسلم ايديك احببك الله لخلقه جميعا


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (27 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yehia samir (22 يوليو 2008)

اللة يكرمك


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

اكرمك الله و سهل لك


----------

